

Internet Explorer vs Humanity - mrboombastic
http://blog.timoxley.com/post/25077257844/internet-explorer-vs-humanity

======
OGinparadise
_Internet Explorer could easily be the single biggest hinderance to human
advancement ever, in the history of humanity._

Lame April Fools. (I am giving him the benefit of the doubt)

~~~
gpcz
Yes, IE6's inability to render transparent PNGs and CSS rendering
incompatibilities are as big a crime against humanity as genocide on an
industrial scale and molesting/raping children.

~~~
joshguthrie
Too bad the "war on terror" is still going on. Maybe once it's over, the whole
world can join in and start a "war on IE" and send the responsible parties in
Guantanamo.

